# Serotta Bicycle Open House – June 11 & 12



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 7, 2005)

Serotta Bicycles (of Saratoga Springs, New York) makes handmade bicycle frames using the very best titanium, steel, and carbon fiber. Each frame is custom fit and custom made to the cyclists specifications. Innovation in design and construction is unmatched.

On June 11 & 12, 2005 they are having an open house with "factory tours, great BBQ, post-ride beers, and of course, some incredibly scenic riding. The Serotta campus serves as the meeting place for our foray onto the rolling, picturesque Saratoga County roads and the gathering point for post-ride revelry."

"Serotta Open House is more than just another weekend of cycling; it is the quintessential experience for enthusiasts looking to bond with their fellow cyclists, eat good food and learn a little something about what makes our company special. And don't forget that you'll be able to meet and hang out with the entire Serotta staff, including Ben Serotta."

For more information go to http://www.serotta.com/

If this interests you, see you there…


----------

